# over night 26APR13



## LUNDY

so i have been telling my bud we needed to get offshore overnight on the yaks for weeks, finally had everything our way this past friday. full moon, light wind, zero to .5 waves. hit the water at 9. saw tons of bait on the fish finder. decided to just book it to our spots. started jigging had a monster hook up only to be broken off 3 seconds later oh well. switched to some bottom fishing ars are thick i mean all over the screen caught 6 or 7 over 25, one at 30, one gag at 30 inches, and a few visits from the man in the grey suit! sun started to rise started trolling picked up 2 kings and a spanish and called it a night. landed at the beach at 10 am. whats 13 hours on the water with catching all night long? i tell you sleepy. im sure devildocz will add to this if not some pictures


----------



## Ginzu

Big balls. Huge.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Ginzu said:


> Big balls. Huge.


That's what I'm thinkin'. A syrup bucket full of them!!!


----------



## redfishing

I agree giant balls!


----------



## PAWGhunter

Good job guys


----------



## DAWGONIT

pretty work sticking in out overnight in yaks!
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## JD7.62

Damn Ive been wanting to do an overnighter, maybe ease on out to the timberholes even.


----------



## specktackler57

nice


----------



## camperguy73

The Pitt said:


> Ya fuck that noise. Good catch though!


Haha, yeah. Nice report though!


----------



## dvldocz

I would post pics of what I caught but there is really nothing significant. A bunch of ARS and that was about it for me. Lundy was on fire that night. We were exhausted and to top it all off on the way back, the tire blows out on the trailer. We get if fixed and then we decide to smoke the king and spanish and then go out and watch the UFC fights...long time with no sleep.


----------



## need2fish

Nice catches guys.

I know you guys took all the safety gear but for those that want to mimic or attempt - Please make sure you take/wear your pfd, have plenty of light, flares,horns, radio, and are experienced/comfortable.....yada yada yada


----------



## Ivarie

That's how it's done for sure. Fishing at night is absolutely surreal.


----------



## Austin

I would have been one hell of a nervous wreck being out there at night like that. Good job sticking out out and getting some nice fish! I've stayed up for around 36hrs once, never again. I felt like Jello.


----------



## LUNDY

it was well worth it, it was the nicest, and warmest night on the water in what seems like months! but yeah every thing is a little bit creepier than during the day ha


----------



## jmunoz

Wow good deal. Crazy thing is I was just thinking about if anyone does this..lol might hart to join yall one night


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

Good catch. Maybe the weather and water will be good for doing an overnighter when snapper season opens.


----------



## COALTRAIN

I wouldnt mind it either. Would have to be pretty flat though. I love fishing at night and during the day hell I just love fishing.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

I dont mind doing it with other people but the few times ive gone out there and bottom fished at night by myself it gets really creepy, the mind starts playing tricks on you lol. Good report fellas, looking forward to showing all those guys down south how north florida rolls in the extreme tourny!!


----------



## LUNDY

shit after the first shark ate that snapper right beside my yak, it didnt matter what i heard everything was the shark!


----------



## COALTRAIN

LUNDY said:


> shit after the first shark ate that snapper right beside my yak, it didnt matter what i heard it everything was the shark!


I bet.LOL


----------



## dvldocz

Yeah the dark does play tricks on you...you hear things that you probably wouldn't any other time. Even with the moon it was dark as hell out there. we had to use our lights most of the night.


----------



## panhandleslim

Nice work out there. 

I'm assuming that you guys had GPS working. One of the toughest things at night can be depth perception. Seeing lights and thinking they are closer or further away. Since you we bottom fishing I'm certain you did. What would worry me would be some power boat out there that didn't have the depth perception to realize you were right in front of them. 

I've never heard any 'follow-ups' to the kayakers that were found in Mississippi and in Perdido Key recently. I'm not trying to be morbid but there are lessons to be learned from the mistakes and accidents of others.


----------



## LUNDY

safety is always first, but no risk, no reward.


----------



## ARslinger

outfreakingstanding. def looked like fun man. i would for sure do that.


----------



## LUNDY

def a must do for every yakker!


----------



## Stressless

Been out a couple times - def like +/- one or so days of full moon. Only stayed till 0100 or so not overnight - dang.

Fun in the hot summer nights... wanna raise the hair on the back of your neck, jump out and stretch in the water - one hand on the yak... feels great and you SMILE big time when you butt hits the seat.

Of course you take all the safety stuff (Mark -- yep yadda yadda..) my fail safe is a laser pointer - if a boat gets within half mile and headed my way I flash that little baby for a few seconds. It will get you noticed. 

Great catches. Great Stories.

:thumbsup:
Stressless


----------



## punkfishking

That is badass, i am sure my ass would have been numb after that much time in the kayak. I agree with everyone about the safety part but you are right, no risk is no reward sometimes. You only live once, just try to make last as long as you can. Good job guys, looked like a good adventure.


----------



## BlackJeep

Great job guys. Just imagine how many sharks probably came up to check you guys out. How many miles out were you?

I want to get out and try it sometime this year.


----------



## tmber8

And the only let down probably was that terrible main event UFC fight...probably would have been better served to spend another night on the water!

I drove buy you guys Saturday night and saw the kayaks and the Angler-up shirts. I wondered if you were just getting back or launching. Guess it was the latter...


----------



## LUNDY

well next time just give us a holler we will, chat it up!


----------



## usafeod509

You guys are gonna have to change your KW name to Crazy Badass Mofos! Nice job.


----------



## steve1029

excellent job and BIG BRASS BALLS lol


----------



## navkingfisher

*Night stalkers*

i'M IN FOR A HALF NIGHT TRIP.We'll have chance to talk at the Memorial Day gathering


----------



## Squall Line

Awesome trip! Also interested in hearing how far off you guys made it. Puts my last two trips in a regular boat to shame..


----------



## yakntat

I think with a group of guys, alot of lights, and beer(kidding) this is doable for me. I've always been a thrill seeker though. I've come in at night by accident and have been creeped out. Team Primus has enough sharks during the day though. Can't imagine how many would show up at night. Mako's, Tigers, etc.


----------



## johnboatjosh

And here I've been trying to get up the courage to go out at night in a bay boat.....Nice work guys!


----------



## Blake R.

Ginzu said:


> Big balls. Huge.


Understatement.


----------



## JD7.62

Im down, and while we are at it we should chum up some mangroves on a full moon.


----------



## LUNDY

you guys let me know when that trip is, im always down for a night trip again! especially since im losing my normal fishing buddy to knee surgery!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

I would like to be in on a group night trip. Are Mingos in kayak range?


----------



## dvldocz

I think we were only about 4-5 miles out. It wasn't too far. As far as the sharks go...if I don't see them, they are not there:no:, until Lundy hooks up with one and then no more deniability:blink:. Like everyone has been saying, with a group(our group is 2), lights, and safety gear it is a great trip. Being on the water during the day is great, but being out on the water at night is surreal. It sucks that it is going to be about a while until I am back on the water in a yak.


----------



## jmunoz

Yall need to figure this out I'm ready to do it lol. We need to figure out how many people are gonna go and set a date, time, place, etc


----------



## dvldocz

Well for Team Pedal Pirates it will probably have to be after 20 May. A couple of us are heading to Pompano Beach for the tournament and some are going to the IFA. I know that Lundy and I are leaving in a couple of weeks to fish the keys for 3-4 days then to the tourney. I am sure after that there can be something set up.:thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

How about launching the night before red snapper opens. Then at 12:01am we are ready to drop!


----------



## LUNDY

that would be awesome but there are tons of variables for that to happen


----------



## Herculined

Is that an Avet Reel. If so, which one did you go with and what kind/line did you go with? I am about to get one and I am thinking about pairing it with a tescata rod so I figured I would ask.


----------



## LUNDY

Its actually the canyon hs16, but i have owned the avet mx 6/3 i believe that was the model. Great reel with plenty of power


----------



## LUNDY

Herculined said:


> Is that an Avet Reel. If so, which one did you go with and what kind/line did you go with? I am about to get one and I am thinking about pairing it with a tescata rod so I figured I would ask.


Oh sorry on my canyon im running 80lb daiwa boat braid, with a 100 lbs mono top shot. im not exactly sure what you plan to use the reel for bottom bumping, jigging, etc but you should check out a few of the canyon models


----------



## Cub Tub

Huge props, I won't go out at night on my 21 cape horn let alone my 13' fishing kayak that I'm too afraid to even put in the water!!! Lol great post great picks!!!!!!!


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS

*Shark attacked ARS*

What's the rule for the half eating Red Snapper? Do ya have to toss what's left? Looked like some meat could be gotten? Better someone eat I would think. Season or not? Just wondering?
Mike


----------

